# RT60 the right way?....



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

hi!
Now that i'm digging deeper into the wonderful world of REW.... 

what are the common (best) setting used for measuring/determing reverb in room?

should one use:
EDT
T20
T30
or
TOPT?

+
what reverbtimes (in general) should one aim to get for:
# 2-Channel audio?
# HT setup?

Tia!/Hasse


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Use Topt, it gives the most accurate measurement. For domestic sized rooms a sensible target would be around 0.3s. Broadly speaking a HT setup is better being on the dead side (lower RT60) and a music setup a little more lively (higher RT60). Ignore RT60 at low frequencies and use the frequency response and waterfall displays to see how the room is behaving. For more pointers on this best chat to the folk in the Acoustics forum.


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks!  oki....now on to buy some absorbers then..:bigsmile:

btw!...from what freq can one trust RT60 measures?... 100hz->? or higher ? lower?
tia!/H



JohnM said:


> Ignore RT60 at low frequencies and use the frequency response and waterfall displays to see how the room is behaving. .


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> from what freq can one trust RT60 measures?... 100hz->? or higher ? lower?


Over 200Hz. Below that use waterfall.......................

brucek


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

brucek said:


> Over 200Hz. Below that use waterfall.......................
> 
> brucek


thanks! :T


----------

